# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  A eshte gabim seksi para martese?

## NoName

*A eshte gabim seksi para martese?
A duhet te jetojme jete te merzitshme?*


_Pyetje: "A eshte gabim seksi para martese? Pse sipas ju te krishtereve te gjitha gjerat qe jane te bukura dhe argetuese jane te gabuara? Pse do t'i ndalonte gjerat argetuese nje Zot i dashurise?"_



*Pergjigjia:* Mendo kete, a eshte gabim te ngasesh makine? Jo. A eshte gabim qe nje 13 vjeçar te ngase makine? Po. Eshte gje e bukur dhe argetuese, por ve ne rrezik jeten e tij dhe te te tjereve.

A eshte gabim seksi midis nje burri dhe gruaje ne martese? Jo. A eshte gabim seksi me gruan apo burrin e dikujt tjeter? Po. Mund te jete i bukur dhe argetues, por shpesh sjell shume zemerthyerje ndaj bashkeshortit/es dhe femijeve.

Ne na pelqen te vendosim çfare eshte e drejte dhe e gabuar sipas deshires sone. Kjo eshte natyra njerezore. Kur eshte fjala per te patur marredhenie seksuale me dike, ne duam te vendosim standartet tona. Shpesh standartet tona jane: nese personi tjeter nuk eshte i martuar, s'ka problem. Por, po sikur personi tjeter te vihet ne rrezik nga nje semundje seksualisht e transmetueshme? Tani ngaterrohet pak puna. Po sikur tjetra te mbetet shtatzene dhe te perballoje vendimin e veshtire te abortit? Prape e ngaterruar. Po sikur personi tjeter te jete nje i aferm? Po sikur te jete i te njejtit seks? Po sikur te jete seks per pagese? Po sikur te jete seks per pornografi? Po sikur te jete me femije?

Ajo qe mund te jete e bukur dhe argetuese per dike, mund te shihet si shume e keqe per dike tjeter. Apo jo? Si e percaktojme, atehere, çfare eshte e mire dhe çfare eshte e gabuar?

Nje Hyj i dashur na i ka bere te njohura udhezimet e Tij mbi jeten. Ai thote se mekati eshte i kendshem per pak kohe. Ndoshta s'ka asnje mekat qe nuk eshte i kendshem per momentin. Por kenaqesia nuk mund te jete standarti yne i vetem per te marre vendime. Mendo sa do kenaqeshim ndonjehere po ta godisnim keq vellain ose motren. Do te kenaqeshim per nje moment, por per fat te mire ne nuk e bejme kete sepse kenaqesia nuk eshte e vetmja udherrefyese.

Hyji do qe te na ruaje nga probleme te tmerrshme qe mund t'i sjellim vetes me vendimet tona te marra. Ai na do me te vertete dhe do te na mbroje nga vendime dhe sjellje qe shkaterrojne jeten tone dhe te te tjereve.

Pse Hyji (i cili e krijoi seksin) e kufizon ate vetem per ne martese? Qe t'iu prishe kenaqesine njerezve apo qe te sigurohet qe nje çift te gezojne nivelin me te thelle te intimitetit, te rezervuar vetem per njeri-tjetrin? Kur Perendia na udhezon per diçka, motivet e Tij jane te pastra dhe burojne nga dashuria e Tij per ne.

Njerezit perdoren seksualisht per argetim te momentit, por po sikur te kete gjera me me vlere se kenaqesia e perkohshme? Si p.sh. dinjiteti, vleresimi per veten, dhe trajtimi i tjetrit si person me vlere? Ndoshta Perendia mendon se marredheniet mund te ishin me te forta, me te sigurta dhe me intime nese do ndertoheshin mbi diçka me substanciale sesa seksi. Cilatdo qe te jene arsyet, urtesia e Zotit e tejkalon tonen dhe mund t'i besojme. Dhe shpesh ndodh qe me vone ia kuptojme vleren.

----------


## dato

Nje sekonde pra se po kapercejme shume gjera. Nuk mund te kete asgje me substanciale sesa seksi ne kete jete. Pse? Po sepse jeta bazohet mbi instiktin seksual, i cili me pas con ne mbarsjen e femres dhe ne lindjen e femijes. Nese instikti seksual nuk do te ekzistonte atehere vazhdimesia e jetes do mbetej ne dore te shansit. Dmth, nese askujt nuk do ja kishte enda te bente seks atehere do zhdukeshim te gjithe. Shembulli me klasik i kesaj qe po them eshte shembulli i peshkut salmon. Keta peshq pershkruajne me mijera kilometra vetem per t'u ciftuar nje here te vetme gjate jetes se tyre dhe me pas japin shpirt, duke i lene trupat e tyre te sherbejne si burim ushqimi dhe mbeshtetjeje per salmonet e rinj qe do te vijne ne jete. E ku ka me bukur se ky shembull. Ju do thoni: "por ne jemi njerez, nuk jemi as peshq, as kafshe"! Jam dakort, por persa i perket seksit nuk kemi dallim nga asnje lloj specie tjeter te cilet ciftohen per te pasur pasardhes dhe per kenaqesi. Mire, por tek njerezit hyn ndergjegja! Epo shume mire atehere. Ne fund te fundit une jam i mendimit qe cdo njeri te beje ate qe mendon qe eshte me e mire per te. A eshte i mire seksi para marteses? Per mua personalisht, sigurisht qe eshte. A eshte kenaqesia standarti yne i vetem mbi te cilin bazojme vendimet tona? Sigurisht qe PO. Nese dicka qe bejme sdo na jepte kenaqesi, atehere nuk do e benim, sigurisht kur personi eshte i lire te zgjedhe ate qe do. Edhe ne rastin kur e ndihmon tjetrin qe eshte ne veshtiresi kete e ben sepse kjo gje te jep kenaqesi. Eshte principi i kenaqesise ai qe e udheheq boten. Kjo eshte absolute. Dashuria ndaj prinderve apo shokeve te jep kenaqesi, ngrenia e bukes te jep kenaqesi, ngarja e makines te jep kenaqesi, t'i japesh leke nje lypesi te jep kenaqesi, edhe te rrahesh dike te jep kenaqesi, seksi sigurisht qe te jep kenaqesi. Edhe mbreterit mbreteronin vetem per te pasur sa me shume kenaqesi, dhe nje nga kenaqesite me te medha eshte ajo seksuale. Ndryshe nuk ka si shpjegohet se te gjithe mbreterit kishin ne haremet e tyre me mijera vajza bukuroshe. 
E pra , a eshte gabim seksi para marteses apo seksi me dike te martuar? Mund te kete rrethana te ndryshme qe i komplikojne gjerat. Ne pergjithesi seksi eshte dicka e mire, natyrale, instiktive, pse jo edhe hyjnore. Cdo njeri qe ben seks (pa bere vepra penale) ka bere dicka per te cilen eshte paracktuar qe kur erdhi ne jete. Nuk ka njeri normal qe nuk mendon per seksin. Ne kete kuptim, nese keni deshire te beni seks me nje person dhe ai ka po te njejtin interes atehere ska vend per t'u menduar dy here. Seksi i zgjedhur lirisht nga te dyja palet, cilado qofte pozita e tyre (te martuar etj) eshte i pranueshem. Askush s'duhet gjykuar per kete.

----------


## goldian

jo dashuri pa seks do ishte gabim

----------


## eri12ing

Jo nuk eshte aspak gabim,martesa perben vec nje zyrtarizim te dickaje qe ekzistonte edhe me pare e nuk u formua ne ate cast.
Qe dy njerez te vendosin te martohen duhet tanjohin dhe pelqejne njeri-tjetrin ne cdo drejtim madje edhe ne shtrat,ky eshte mendimi im personal!

----------


## Rudina_USA

> *A eshte gabim seksi para martese?
> A duhet te jetojme jete te merzitshme?*
> 
> 
> _Pyetje: "A eshte gabim seksi para martese? Pse sipas ju te krishtereve te gjitha gjerat qe jane te bukura dhe argetuese jane te gabuara? Pse do t'i ndalonte gjerat argetuese nje Zot i dashurise?"_
> 
> 
> 
> *Pergjigjia:* Mendo kete, a eshte gabim te ngasesh makine? Jo. A eshte gabim qe nje 13 vjeçar te ngase makine? Po. Eshte gje e bukur dhe argetuese, por ve ne rrezik jeten e tij dhe te te tjereve.
> ...



Per mendimin tim Jo
Pse duhet te nxitoj njeriu.
Ai njeri qe te do vertet mund te presi .

----------


## jesu

> Per mendimin tim Jo
> Pse duhet te nxitoj njeriu.
> Ai njeri qe te do vertet mund te presi .


Jam dhe une plotesisht dakort me mendimin tuaj
Pershendetje!

----------


## Korca_Reli

> Per mendimin tim Jo
> Pse duhet te nxitoj njeriu.
> Ai njeri qe te do vertet mund te presi .


*Gabim 

Kur do nje njeri ja fal te gjitha*

*Te Shpell`e Verës kemi hedhur mendjen, 
Dehemi, puthim për të mbledhur mendjen: 
ç`pyet? Gjykim e tru na kanë rrjedhur, 
Se Vajzat na e kanë vjedhur mendjen*.

----------


## jessi89

E keni fjalen per ne fejese ju keshtu.......ne kohe eshte  tamam.
Me perpar eshte i nxituar,dhe ne moshe te re fare, eshte me pasoja.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Per mendimin tim Jo
> Pse duhet te nxitoj njeriu.
> Ai njeri qe te do vertet mund te presi .


Ai qe te do vertet pse duhet te presi ? Per cfare te presi ? Sa duhet te presi ?

----------


## EdiR

Une dua te tregoj se c'fare nje shok shume i mire dhe i zgjuar dikur ka thene "Ciftimi nje me nje eshte me i miri". 
Interpretime ka shume por nqs del jashte kesaj i hap vetes shume telashe pasi e vetmja menyre per te qene i lumtur eshte qe te mos zhgenjehesh per gjithe jeten, d.m.th c'do njeri qe do te ndeshesh duhet te jete njolloj ose pak me mire se paraardhsi.
Thjesht nje mendim,
Ed

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

per mua nuk esht gabim me mir perpara martese qe pastaj mos te kemi surpriza te keqija :Gjoja: : :sarkastik:

----------


## augusta b

me vjen keq qe do ta them,por kjo eshte pyetja per 20 vjec e poshte....

----------


## kleo_al

Per mendimin tim deri ne moshen 18 vjec eshte gabim.Pas moshes 18 eshte sipas deshires  :perqeshje: 
Per mendimin tim do ishte me mir sex para marteses sepse do kishte ndonje surpize te pa kendshe pastaj

----------


## TikTak

> Per mendimin tim do ishte me mir sex para marteses sepse do kishte ndonje surpize te pa kendshe pastaj


hahahaha sa kom qesh se mu kujtu njona qi priti priti ene kur u martu gjeti i gjo tvogel nja 3 inch hahahahahaha. po i kshu o kur bo keq ene masanej pas martese kerko borxh


uppsss qekemi ke feja. ma boni hallall

----------


## Rudina_USA

> *Gabim 
> 
> Kur do nje njeri ja fal te gjitha*
> 
> *Te Shpell`e Verës kemi hedhur mendjen, 
> Dehemi, puthim për të mbledhur mendjen: 
> ç`pyet? Gjykim e tru na kanë rrjedhur, 
> Se Vajzat na e kanë vjedhur mendjen*.


Pse jam gabim apo se ste pelqen ty.

E vertet eshte kur e do nje njeri i bene te gjithe 'po sikur ai njeri pasi te ket mbaruar dicka iken me vrap si do i behet'mendoi se ai qe te do me shpirt & zemer pret jo vec nje muaj apo vit por gjithe jeten.

Ky eshte mendimi im dhe pothuajse e kam degjuar nga te gjitha shoqet e mia te njejten gje.

----------


## Rudina_USA

> Ai qe te do vertet pse duhet te presi ? Per cfare te presi ? Sa duhet te presi ?




haha
Duhet te presi  .

1-C'fare te presi.

Qe ta njofi me shume ate qe don'fejuar' Si dihet mund dhe ti kthehet mendja pse duhet te nxitoj nje femer.



Eshte nje lumturi qe mund te presesh per dicka qe ka kohen e vet.

2-Sa duhet te presi.

Sa te jene martuar dhe kaq.




Se di por ju cunat a lexoni Kuran apo jo.

Mire do ishte te lexoni pak '
Leximi e bene njeriun qe te mesoj me shume nga jeta 'te pakten ne kete kohe qe po jetojme sot.


PS: megjithate mendoni dhe veproni sic deshironi

Rudi

----------


## Morning star

Nuk eshte gabim te besh seks para martese, por edhe e gabuar eshte.

Ja ti them te dyja arsyet.

Nese e ke vendos me 100% se do martohesh me cunin e filanit, atehere edhe seks te besh ska ndonje problem, fundja ju mban me te lidhur me njeri tjetrin.

Ama nese nuk e ke te sigurte... duhet te mendohesh mire, mos i ler te tjeret te abuzojne me ty.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> hahahaha sa kom qesh se mu kujtu njona qi priti priti ene kur u martu gjeti i gjo tvogel nja 3 inch hahahahahaha. po i kshu o kur bo keq ene masanej pas martese kerko borxh
> 
> 
> uppsss qekemi ke feja. ma boni hallall


Tek feja jemi dhe zoti te falte tiktak, por si mendon ti  ? Duhet apo s'duhet ?

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Sexi Kurre Nuk Esht  Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiimmmmmm!

----------


## Endless

> Sexi Kurre Nuk Esht  Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiimmmmmm!


Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeee E SAKTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


LMAO :ngerdheshje:

----------

